# Whatzit: mystery water pump rubber ring



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I just got a new gasket set for my timing cover replacement job on my 1965 389. I've got two rubber rings, but I'm only familiar with the one that gets sandwiched between the timing cover and the block.

It looks like it should fit between the 1" hole on the side of the water pump diverter plate and the tube in the timing cover... but it doesn't fit nicely and I didn't have one when I took the water pump off.

The mystery ring is on the left. The known ring is on the right.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the gasket set box identifies all the pieces in the set. What does it list?


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

2 - 94050 Water Pump Sleeve Seal


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Well there ya go... those two rubber seals go on the ends of the tubes that go between the back side of the water pump plate and the coolant passage openings in the front of the block.

See the highlighted parts in the attached image.

Bear


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

For the benefit of others - my timing cover doesn't have tubes. Mine is a 1966, p/n 9783130. I don't appear to be able to use one of these sleeves on the left "cast tube", because the sleeve's diameter doesn't match either the cover or the diverter plate very well.

Do you have an exploded diagram for my timing cover?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

My 68 400 also had no sleeves but the kit came with said inserts.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The image posted by Bear is for a 69 or newer (11 bolt) water pump, the 8 bolt pumps (64-68) do not have the sleeves, I believe the seal in question is an oil seal for the crank.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

05 is correct, IMO. The early 8 bolt set-ups did not use the large O rings. Just the one small one between the timing cover and the intake manifold.


----------

